# Mirtazipine/Zipsin reaction?



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello Maz,

I was just wondering if I could pick your brains...I came out in a nasty urticarial rash froom head to toe a couple of weeks ago which cleared up with anti-histamines and prednisalone tablets...no idea what caused it, due to eczema am always very careful to not use any new cleaning products, bath products, etc and even go as far as to check the ingredients of the products I use.  My GP mentioned at the time that she thought it may be a reaction to Zispin...although thought it a bit strange as I've been taking 30mg since August with no probs otherwise....but said rashes/reaction can occur some time down the line.

Anyway, finished the steroids a few days ago, all fine, but last night & today have come out in the rash again but much much worse & now accompanied by tingly tongue, hot throat, etc.  Been to see another GP today who said he feels sure it's an allergic reaction & has given me another course of pred and some super-strength anti-histamines & instructions to present at A&E if it gets any worse.  However he said he felt it was unlikely my meds have caused this.

I wonder if you happened to have access to any info on Zispin and know whether it is likely to be a cause of all this?  

Ta hun xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Katie,

Sounds like you've been in the wars Mrs!   Classic allergic reaction to something that has flared up even more on re-challenge   Do get yourself to A&E straight away if it gets any worse.

Not too sure what I can advise here as I agree with both GPs   You can get delayed sensitivity reactions to drugs weeks/months down the line after starting them but this is pretty rare (tend to see it more with some of the cardiac medicines) The incidence of hypersensitivity to mirtazapine is low. The company information says you can't take it if you have had a previous reaction (but doesn't give an indication of how often this occurs), it does list rashes as one of the side effects (but then every drug can give you a rash   ) There have been 8 reported cases of allergic reactions to mirtazapine in the UK since 1992 (out of a total number of reported reactions >4600 so incidence on those figures is pretty low).

Only way to know for sure if it's the drug is to stop it and see what happens. You'd need to speak to GP about this though if you were to come off them as usually you stop antidepressants gradually (unless of course you have an allergic/serious reaction!). Sorry not been much help here; bottom line is it would be extremely unusual but not unheard of   (if I get time later I'll do a proper Medline search to see if there have been any cases written  up in the medical journals)

Either way hope you get better soon    
Big hugs
Maz x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks so much Maz, you've been really helpful, as always      

Ah that's good to know it's possible but unlikely to be the medication...got another 2 months before the weaning process begins and really not keen to start ahead of time.

Leaves me a little nervous tho as I suppose once I stop this current course of steroids, etc, it's possible I might have another reaction which could be worse again.  But hey ho...will take that bridge when I come to it!

Thanks hun, you're a star. x x x x


----------

